# Full Throttle Cat Wheel



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

It can be difficult catching my cats running really fast on their cat wheel, it's like they know I'm recording.

In this video my boy, Ragnar, runs for a few seconds. He's a brute and when the wheel starts teetering a bit he jumps off. His sister is good bit smaller, more agile, and can sustain a longer run, but she is not in this vid.

https://sendvid.com/rraym31w


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poofs said:


> It can be difficult catching my cats running really fast on their cat wheel, it's like they know I'm recording.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's very cool! Hum, I wonder if Timi would....


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Raggy is 11lbs or so, so I bet a toy poodle could fit.

The cats love it, they are always trotting on it, only took a couple of weeks working with them till they started doing it by themselves.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That's the coolest thing I've seen in a while ! Didn't know they made these for cats ! Is your cat a Bengal or Somali ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poofs said:


> Raggy is 11lbs or so, so I bet a toy poodle could fit.
> 
> 
> 
> The cats love it, they are always trotting on it, only took a couple of weeks working with them till they started doing it by themselves.



What is the inside of the wheel - the surface that they run on like?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh -$250 bucks! If I was sure she would use it, maybe for her next birthday. Wish there was someplace for her to give it a test run!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

poofs said:


> It can be difficult catching my cats running really fast on their cat wheel, it's like they know I'm recording.
> 
> In this video my boy, Ragnar, runs for a few seconds. He's a brute and when the wheel starts teetering a bit he jumps off. His sister is good bit smaller, more agile, and can sustain a longer run, but she is not in this vid.
> 
> https://sendvid.com/rraym31w



Wow, now that's pretty cool! I've not seen anything like this before. My cats would not use it though. I know them, and I know they wouldn't.
Not worth the price, but for cats who love it, I think it's great.

Lacie and Abby do kitty zoomies all the time in the house ( Gracie doesn't anymore), and that's how they get their exercise. Abby starts chasing Lacie, and then they both make a U-turn and then Lacie chases Abby. They do it every morning for about 10 minutes. Thankfully, and so far, they don't do it toooo early in the morning, lol.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Both of my cats are Bengals. First cats I've ever lived with.

We got this wheel for a little bit less than what they sell for now, we supported this guy through kickstarter. Before his wheel, the only other one on the market in the US was a $2000 wheel made of steel, and shipping was something crazy like $500.

Here's the website if anyone wants to check it out:
Cat Exercise Wheel


----------

